# Controlling gain in Audio Mulch with Centrafuse (or another front end)



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

So, i've set up my car pc with Audiomulch and Centrafuse combo. The mulch feeds my 8 channel MOTU audio interface with split signals into sub, midbass drivers and FB horns and a central speaker. I do some nifty processing and tonality is fantastic.

I am using following scheme:

Centrafuse (at whatever volume i am comfortable listening at the moment) --> Virtual Cable --> AudioMulch --> Multiple analog outputs (all set to highest level possible).

But!
I have the gain noise problem. That is, when there is no music playing, i can hear the white noise. It is not active when the sound card is turned off. I can hear it only when the Audiomulch starts and opens up the preset.

The thing is, the noise is only audible, when the gains on AUX outputs in Audiomulch are set to high level. When i move the sliders of the output levels to the left, the noise quiets down.

So, since the noise is only audible when the gains (trims) of the analog outputs are set to high level (0db or a bit lower, maybe down to -10db), wouldn't it be better to simultaneously control output levels in Audiomulch instead of using Centrafuse volume control? The latter should be set to 100% volume and the volume up/down buttons should be used to control the levels inside Audiomulch. This will solve my problem.

Is it possible, though?

Is there any interface that would allow send MIDI events, for example, to the Mulch from Centrafuse? Or from any other front end?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Bome midi converter is the only keystroke-to-midi converter I have found, and unfortunately it's payware. It might be possible to use Autoit or something similar to get control of whatever volume slider you want, but it won't be easy.

Do you have any headroom left on the amp gains? It might be easier to just lower the gain in Audiomulch and raise the gain on the amps.


----------

